# Watercolor



## Sja (Jun 14, 2020)

Hello everyone, it's great to be part of this forum!!

I always loved painting and creating stuff. Due to this pandemic I have recently started a youtube channel dedicated to the watercolor paintings, but not only. I will also present more things as I will learn more.


Would love to have you guys checking it out :smile:


Thank you! :vs_OMG:


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCn_lwe8g0oGgZVkXp6pxZuw


----------



## maria_tanish (Jun 14, 2020)

Your paintings are too good. Carry on dude!


----------



## Sja (Jun 14, 2020)

maria_tanish said:


> Your paintings are too good. Carry on dude!


Thank you so much


----------



## noah (Oct 17, 2020)

What kind of tape are people using? My tape always sticks to my paper when I use it to mark a margin on my artwork. Is standard tape being used by everyone?


----------

